# Light L16 Camera



## bholliman (Oct 31, 2015)

Anybody know much about this new camera from Light? I'm always curious about new technology and this is definitely different, 16 lenses, 10 cameras firing simultaneously... Given the size of the camera and lenses, the sensor(s) have to be tiny.

http://www.light.co/?utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Display-In_Market-Banners-US-GP&utm_term=camera_lenses&gclid=CImpgsv97MgCFVIXHwodVncFfQ


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2015)

Look at that link you posted. Its a affiliate link and making money for someone. Just post a direct link.

https://light.co/

You might also check the previous posts.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27965.msg551261#msg551261

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28130.msg554577#msg554577


----------



## bholliman (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't think to check for previous posts on this topic.


----------

